# Stigmatizing The Enemy Within



## Martin Eden Mercury

I posses a healthy *contempt for those fellow citizens, and their allies from outside our shores, who would turn us against each other. They would do this first by stigmatizing a minority group in America, for the actions of a few; and follow up with later condemning those of us who would not follow lockstep into tearing our _republic_ apart. History tells us what happens when we allow a faction to divide us along lines so hateful and loathsome -- the only way through it is a revolution, or a civil war.

It is time to start castigating those who would dare stigmatize Muslim Americans, and do so without any sort of deep thinking, or contemplation (cogitation); as to how their bigotry and hatred, their fear and loathing of others -- would hurt us as a nation. Those who ceaselessly attempt to stigmatize other Americans, simply because of their religious beliefs, ethnic origin, or nationality are the enemy within; _the enemy within_. Two quotes from Edmund Burke -- "_All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent_." and "_In a democracy, the majority of the citizens is capable of exercising the most cruel oppressions upon the minority._" -- sum it up for me.

One week ago, President Obama responded to the attacks in Belgium, by the DAESH/Islamic State. President Obama said Muslim-Americans are “_our most important partners in the nation’s fight against those who would wage violent jihad...That’s why we have to reject any attempt to stigmatize Muslim-Americans, and their enormous contributions to our country and our way of life...Such attempts are contrary to our character, to our values, and to our history as a nation built around the idea of religious freedom. It’s also counterproductive...It plays right into the hands of terrorists who want to turn us against one another — who need a reason to recruit more people to their hateful cause_.” That terrible terrorist attack killed something like 32 people, including I believe, two Americans; but it also wounded around 300 people -- many of those critically. I applaud President Obama as _a profile in courage_.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

*A Profile in Courage* refers to people who show great courage under enormous pressure from their neighbors, their friends, their families; from their parties, or from their constituents.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The jihadist war cannot be won without the full participation and commitment of Muslim state allies.  Simple fact.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I thought this was going to be about Obama calling Republicans "the enemy" and his Administration naming veterans as "right wing extremists"


----------



## JakeStarkey

I am a veteran, I am not a far right reactionary extremist, and we have to work together as Americans to make things right.  John Kasich is the very best remedy for our national illnesses from the far right and the far left.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> I am a veteran, I am not a far right reactionary extremist, and we have to work together as Americans to make things right.  John Kasich is the very best remedy for our national illnesses from the far right and the far left.



Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"


----------



## TheOldSchool

CrusaderFrank said:


> I thought this was going to be about Obama calling Republicans "the enemy" and his Administration naming veterans as "right wing extremists"


I thought your post was going to be about... oh nvm it _was _a butthurt, off-topic post.  Carry on.


----------



## MisterBeale

*Operation Gladio/B*
Operation Gladio/B - Wikispooks

This video came out back in January.  Those following Gladio B information knew the possibilty Gladio B would hit Belgium seemed likely.  See minute 13:00.

If you want to know the whole history of Gladio B, James Corbett and Sibel Edmonds did a whole series back in 2013, four one hour conversations.

Only the first half of this video is worth watching unless you are interested in an analysis of independent media and the establishment.



The point is, do you really know who the enemy is?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"


Why do you lie so?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

JakeStarkey said:


> The jihadist war cannot be won without the full participation and commitment of Muslim state allies.  Simple fact.


The Jihadist war? Which one? I know there is one group in the mideast who is claiming to set up a caliphate. They don't appear to be succeeding very well. Not like the Taliban did in Afghanistan. I doubt very much that Islam is of one mind on things. Especially since an overwhelming amount of jihadist killings have been aimed at other Muslims.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie so?
Click to expand...


Excuse me?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me?
Click to expand...

Is Jake a returning veteran of the Iraq/Afghan wars?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Jake a returning veteran of the Iraq/Afghan wars?
Click to expand...


I don't really know


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

_The article discusses what was In the footnote:  

“Rightwing extremism,” the report said in a footnote on Page 2, goes beyond religious and racial hate groups and extends to “those that are mainly antigovernment, rejecting federal authority in favor of state or local authority, or rejecting government authority entirely.”

“It *may* *include *groups and individuals that are dedicated to a single issue, such as opposition to abortion or immigration,” said the report, which also listed gun owners and *veterans of the Iraq and Afghanistan wars* as potential risks.

The assessment is not the first Homeland Security product to examine threats based on political extremism. In January, the department sent law enforcement officials an assessment of cyberterrorism threats from such left-leaning sources as environmental, animal rights and anarchist groups.

*Mike German, policy counsel for the American Civil Liberties Union and a former FBI agent, said his organization was concerned about law enforcement agencies’ focus on radicalization, regardless of the specific ideology.*

“Certainly, the right-wing report is focused far too much on rhetoric and things people say and things people think rather than on criminal activity and the people involved in criminal activity,” he said. “There is plenty of crime out there for federal, state and local law enforcement to worry about. They don’t need to invent threats that they have no factual basis for supporting.”_​


----------



## JakeStarkey

No, I served earlier than Iraq I.  Frank thinks the admin is making veterans "the enemy."  That is horse crap.  We did have secret squirrels and some spec ops in Afghanistan during the Russian Occupation.

Trump, if anyone, is dissing veterans.


----------



## MaryL

*


Martin Eden Mercury said:








Stigmatizing The Enemy Within
or
Castigating Stigmatization Sans Cogitation​
I posses a healthy *contempt for those fellow citizens, and their allies from outside our shores, who would turn us against each other. They would do this first by stigmatizing a minority group in America, for the actions of a few; and follow up with later condemning those of us who would not follow lockstep into tearing our republic apart. History tells us what happens when we allow a faction to divide us along lines so hateful and loathsome -- the only way through it is a revolution, or a civil war.

It is time to start castigating those who would dare stigmatize Muslim Americans, and do so without any sort of deep thinking, or contemplation (cogitation); as to how their bigotry and hatred, their fear and loathing of others -- would hurt us as a nation. Those who ceaselessly attempt to stigmatize other Americans, simply because of their religious beliefs, ethnic origin, or nationality are the enemy within; the enemy within. Two quotes from Edmund Burke -- "All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent." and "In a democracy, the majority of the citizens is capable of exercising the most cruel oppressions upon the minority." -- sum it up for me.

One week ago, President Obama responded to the attacks in Belgium, by the DAESH/Islamic State. President Obama said Muslim-Americans are “our most important partners in the nation’s fight against those who would wage violent jihad...That’s why we have to reject any attempt to stigmatize Muslim-Americans, and their enormous contributions to our country and our way of life...Such attempts are contrary to our character, to our values, and to our history as a nation built around the idea of religious freedom. It’s also counterproductive...It plays right into the hands of terrorists who want to turn us against one another — who need a reason to recruit more people to their hateful cause.” That terrible terrorist attack killed something like 32 people, including I believe, two Americans; but it also wounded around 300 people -- many of those critically. I applaud President Obama as a profile in courage.

*Contempt is not a thing to be despised.


to be continued

Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury

an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com

*attribute to Edmund Burke

Click to expand...

*

I posses a healthy *contempt for those fellow citizens, and their allies from outside our shores, who would turn us against each other. They would do this first by stigmatizing a minority group in America, for the actions of a few; and follow up with later condemning those of us who would not follow lockstep into tearing our _republic_ apart. History tells us what happens when we allow a faction to divide us along lines so hateful and loathsome -- the only way through it is a revolution, or a civil war.

It is time to start castigating those who would dare stigmatize Muslim Americans, and do so without any sort of deep thinking, or contemplation (cogitation); as to how their bigotry and hatred, their fear and loathing of others -- would hurt us as a nation. Those who ceaselessly attempt to stigmatize other Americans, simply because of their religious beliefs, ethnic origin, or nationality are the enemy within; _the enemy within_. Two quotes from Edmund Burke -- "_All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent_." and "_In a democracy, the majority of the citizens is capable of exercising the most cruel oppressions upon the minority._" -- sum it up for me.

One week ago, President Obama responded to the attacks in Belgium, by the DAESH/Islamic State. President Obama said Muslim-Americans are “_our most important partners in the nation’s fight against those who would wage violent jihad...That’s why we have to reject any attempt to stigmatize Muslim-Americans, and their enormous contributions to our country and our way of life...Such attempts are contrary to our character, to our values, and to our history as a nation built around the idea of religious freedom. It’s also counterproductive...It plays right into the hands of terrorists who want to turn us against one another — who need a reason to recruit more people to their hateful cause_.” That terrible terrorist attack killed something like 32 people, including I believe, two Americans; but it also wounded around 300 people -- many of those critically. I applaud President Obama as _a profile in courage_.

*Contempt is not a thing to be despised.


to be continued

Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury

an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com

***_attribute to Edmund Burke_[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]


Martin Eden Mercury said:


> *Stigmatizing The Enemy Within
> or
> Castigating Stigmatization Sans Cogitation*​
> I posses a healthy *contempt for those fellow citizens, and their allies from outside our shores, who would turn us against each other. They would do this first by stigmatizing a minority group in America, for the actions of a few; and follow up with later condemning those of us who would not follow lockstep into tearing our _republic_ apart. History tells us what happens when we allow a faction to divide us along lines so hateful and loathsome -- the only way through it is a revolution, or a civil war.
> 
> It is time to start castigating those who would dare stigmatize Muslim Americans, and do so without any sort of deep thinking, or contemplation (cogitation); as to how their bigotry and hatred, their fear and loathing of others -- would hurt us as a nation. Those who ceaselessly attempt to stigmatize other Americans, simply because of their religious beliefs, ethnic origin, or nationality are the enemy within; _the enemy within_. Two quotes from Edmund Burke -- "_All tyranny needs to gain a foothold is for people of good conscience to remain silent_." and "_In a democracy, the majority of the citizens is capable of exercising the most cruel oppressions upon the minority._" -- sum it up for me.
> 
> One week ago, President Obama responded to the attacks in Belgium, by the DAESH/Islamic State. President Obama said Muslim-Americans are “_our most important partners in the nation’s fight against those who would wage violent jihad...That’s why we have to reject any attempt to stigmatize Muslim-Americans, and their enormous contributions to our country and our way of life...Such attempts are contrary to our character, to our values, and to our history as a nation built around the idea of religious freedom. It’s also counterproductive...It plays right into the hands of terrorists who want to turn us against one another — who need a reason to recruit more people to their hateful cause_.” That terrible terrorist attack killed something like 32 people, including I believe, two Americans; but it also wounded around 300 people -- many of those critically. I applaud President Obama as _a profile in courage_.
> 
> *Contempt is not a thing to be despised.
> 
> 
> to be continued
> 
> Martin Eden "Mem" Mercury
> 
> an invite for you to e-mail me at usmbmem@lookout.com
> 
> ***_attribute to Edmund Burke_


Islam continues to slaughter innocent people, I doubt our forefathers even conceived of such evil. Islam, covers itself in palm leaves to conceal the bombs and hatred.  "Islam" can do that, they aren't western. Gimme a break.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> _The article discusses what was In the footnote:
> 
> “Rightwing extremism,” the report said in a footnote on Page 2, goes beyond religious and racial hate groups and extends to “those that are mainly antigovernment, rejecting federal authority in favor of state or local authority, or rejecting government authority entirely.”
> 
> “It *may* *include *groups and individuals that are dedicated to a single issue, such as opposition to abortion or immigration,” said the report, which also listed gun owners and *veterans of the Iraq and Afghanistan wars* as potential risks.
> 
> The assessment is not the first Homeland Security product to examine threats based on political extremism. In January, the department sent law enforcement officials an assessment of cyberterrorism threats from such left-leaning sources as environmental, animal rights and anarchist groups.
> 
> *Mike German, policy counsel for the American Civil Liberties Union and a former FBI agent, said his organization was concerned about law enforcement agencies’ focus on radicalization, regardless of the specific ideology.*
> 
> “Certainly, the right-wing report is focused far too much on rhetoric and things people say and things people think rather than on criminal activity and the people involved in criminal activity,” he said. “There is plenty of crime out there for federal, state and local law enforcement to worry about. They don’t need to invent threats that they have no factual basis for supporting.”_​




Thank you for validating my statement that the Obama Administration said our Veterans were potential right-wing extremists


----------



## MisterBeale

CrusaderFrank said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Jake a returning veteran of the Iraq/Afghan wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know
Click to expand...

He's got a point.  

The report only was targeting returning vets.

The older ones that are already on Social Security, disability, etc. the government doesn't deem a threat.  Those Vietnam and Korean Vets are too old to be a bother to big brother. . . . 
http://fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> No, I served earlier than Iraq I.  Frank thinks the admin is making veterans "the enemy."  That is horse crap.  We did have secret squirrels and some spec ops in Afghanistan during the Russian Occupation.
> 
> Trump, if anyone, is dissing veterans.



Jake, please reread what I wrote: Obama called Republicans "the enemy" and Marty just validated that the Administration called veterans right wing extremists


----------



## MisterBeale

JakeStarkey said:


> No, I served earlier than Iraq I.  Frank thinks the admin is making veterans "the enemy."  That is horse crap.  We did have secret squirrels and some spec ops in Afghanistan during the Russian Occupation.
> 
> Trump, if anyone, is dissing veterans.


If Trump got into office and found out about Operation Gladio B, it will be nice to see all these damn "terrorist" atrocities end overnight.

I don't think he will have any interest in the Greater Middle East Project, or the Greater Israel project. 

Nor will he have any interest in using Radicalized Salafist Islamic Terror to curtail Chinese ambitions.

That's not how the mafia, business world operates.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

MisterBeale said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Jake a returning veteran of the Iraq/Afghan wars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really know
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's got a point.
> 
> The report only was targeting returning vets.
> 
> The older ones that are already on Social Security, disability, etc. the government doesn't deem a threat.  Those Vietnam and Korean Vets are too old to be a bother to big brother. . . .
> http://fas.org/irp/eprint/rightwing.pdf
Click to expand...


When you say it that way, yeah, so the Obama Administration was saying that only SOME of our Veterans were potential right-wing extremists


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

MaryL said:


> Islam continues to slaughter innocent people, I doubt our forefathers even conceived of such evil. Islam, covers itself in palm leaves to conceal the bombs and hatred.  "Islam" can do that, they aren't western. Gimme a break.


Quick question: How does Islam do this?  And please, leave the founding generation out of this. It is degrading to their memory. Western? So, you do not believe there are any westernized Muslims?

How is every crime/terrorist act committed by a Muslim, an act of their religion/Islam?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> Thank you for validating my statement that the Obama Administration said our Veterans were potential right-wing extremists


Lee Harvey Oswald and Timothy McVeigh for starters. LE better keep some of these people on their radar. Especially those who favor extremist positions on the left and the right and have access to weapons and knowledge of weapons and bombs. Yet, you refuse to put it all into the context of the memos and what it is the government is supposed to be doing to protect us. Amusing, that you side with the ACLU liberals.


----------



## MaryL

When people attacked Pearl Harbor, we bombed the hell out of them, we didn't over think the issue and worry about stigmas or blowback, let alone worry about a anti Japanese backlash.  It's  called living in the moment, it is hard. And it has negative consequences. But at least we aren't crashing planes into buildings and putting people in ovens.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I served earlier than Iraq I.  Frank thinks the admin is making veterans "the enemy."  That is horse crap.  We did have secret squirrels and some spec ops in Afghanistan during the Russian Occupation.
> 
> Trump, if anyone, is dissing veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, please reread what I wrote: Obama called Republicans "the enemy" and Marty just validated that the Administration called veterans right wing extremists
Click to expand...

Enemies of what and who? The President referred to his opponents as his enemies. A slip of the tongue maybe? But the Republicans (and people like you) have called the President an enemy of the nation. Sad.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Obama Explains His Remark About Punishing "Enemies" - CBS News  ha! I am right and CF is wrong


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for validating my statement that the Obama Administration said our Veterans were potential right-wing extremists
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald and Timothy McVeigh for starters. LE better keep some of these people on their radar. Especially those who favor extremist positions on the left and the right and have access to weapons and knowledge of weapons and bombs. Yet, you refuse to put it all into the context of the memos and what it is the government is supposed to be doing to protect us. Amusing, that you side with the ACLU liberals.
Click to expand...


How the fuck are you an Op-Ed writer for USMB?  What a serious, major clusterfuck to have a moronic, lying Leftists scumbag as an OP writer for what was once a great Board.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

MaryL said:


> When people attacked Pearl Harbor, we bombed the hell out of them, we didn't over think the issue and worry about stigmas or blowback, let alone worry about a anti Japanese backlash.  It's  called living in the moment, it is hard. And it has negative consequences. But at least we aren't crashing planes into buildings and putting people in ovens.



What are you talking about? Islam has attacked us? I wonder why so many Muslims and nations run by Islamic people, are our allies in the war against terrorism. You seem to be coming out of right field.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for validating my statement that the Obama Administration said our Veterans were potential right-wing extremists
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald and Timothy McVeigh for starters. LE better keep some of these people on their radar. Especially those who favor extremist positions on the left and the right and have access to weapons and knowledge of weapons and bombs. Yet, you refuse to put it all into the context of the memos and what it is the government is supposed to be doing to protect us. Amusing, that you side with the ACLU liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the fuck are you an Op-Ed writer for USMB?  What a serious, major clusterfuck to have a moronic, lying Leftists scumbag as an OP writer for what was once a great Board.
Click to expand...

I beg your pardon?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> When you say it that way, yeah, so the Obama Administration was saying that only SOME of our Veterans were potential right-wing extremists


You have a difficult time with that concept? Adoration of veterans is a very curious thing. They are human, and they are as prone to extremism as anyone else. Maybe more so in many cases. Just listen to how some active military speak, and then imagine when they have no fear of being disciplined. They are human and just as prone to hatred, fear, ignorance, loathing and extremism as everyone else.

get over it


----------



## MaryL

The grand Mufti  of Jerusalem  haj al-huseini, a wonderful anti Semite , loved to stigmatize the enemy too.


Martin Eden Mercury said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people attacked Pearl Harbor, we bombed the hell out of them, we didn't over think the issue and worry about stigmas or blowback, let alone worry about a anti Japanese backlash.  It's  called living in the moment, it is hard. And it has negative consequences. But at least we aren't crashing planes into buildings and putting people in ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Islam has attacked us? I wonder why so many Muslims and nations run by Islamic people, are our allies in the war against terrorism. You seem to be coming out of right field.
Click to expand...

I made it all up, 9/11 must have been  imaginary.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

I remember a quote I came across where JFK said that, The leadership of the American Legion "hasn't had a constructive thought since 1918"  -- that would be the year of their founding.   They were opposing some domestic program/initiative. We are not a military nation.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

MaryL said:


> The grand Mufti  of Jerusalem  haj al-huseini, a wonderful anti Semite , loved to stigmatize the enemy too.
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people attacked Pearl Harbor, we bombed the hell out of them, we didn't over think the issue and worry about stigmas or blowback, let alone worry about a anti Japanese backlash.  It's  called living in the moment, it is hard. And it has negative consequences. But at least we aren't crashing planes into buildings and putting people in ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? Islam has attacked us? I wonder why so many Muslims and nations run by Islamic people, are our allies in the war against terrorism. You seem to be coming out of right field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made it all up, 9/11 must have been  imaginary.
Click to expand...


What did Islam have to do with 9/11? 

*George W. Bush Addresses Muslims in the Aftermath of the 9/11 Attacks*

*September 20, 2001*

George W. Bush Addresses Muslims in the Aftermath of the 9/11 Attacks


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

MaryL said:


> The grand Mufti  of Jerusalem  haj al-huseini, a wonderful anti Semite , loved to stigmatize the enemy too.


So what? You want to be like him?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Obama Explains His Remark About Punishing "Enemies" - CBS News  ha! I am right and CF is wrong



There's not a bookie in the country that would take that bet.

Obama called Republicans "the enemy"

His Boss said something similar, "“After we win this election, it’s our turn.  Payback time.  Everyone not with us is against us and they better be ready because we don’t forget. The ones who helped us will be rewarded, the ones who opposed us will get what they deserve. There is going to be hell to pay."  - Val Jarrett


----------



## MisterBeale

MaryL said:


> When people attacked Pearl Harbor, we bombed the hell out of them, we didn't over think the issue and worry about stigmas or blowback, let alone worry about a anti Japanese backlash.  It's  called living in the moment, it is hard. And it has negative consequences. But at least we aren't crashing planes into buildings and putting people in ovens.


Like I stated in post #8, folks just need to realize they are being yanked around.

*Pearl Harbour memo shows US warned of Japanese attack *
* On the 70th anniversary of Pearl Harbour, the attack that propelled America into the Second World War, a declassified memo shows that Japanese surprise attack was expected. *
Pearl Harbour memo shows US warned of Japanese attack






FDR expected it, and he wanted it.

Just like the neocons expect and desired a new Pearl Harbor.




If Hillary or an establishment Republican is elected, expect a new and devastating terror attack to occur and expect for it to be blamed on radical Islamic Terror.

Plan for it, count on it, expect it.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Explains His Remark About Punishing "Enemies" - CBS News  ha! I am right and CF is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a bookie in the country that would take that bet.
> 
> Obama called Republicans "the enemy"
> 
> His Boss said something similar, "“After we win this election, it’s our turn.  Payback time.  Everyone not with us is against us and they better be ready because we don’t forget. The ones who helped us will be rewarded, the ones who opposed us will get what they deserve. There is going to be hell to pay."  - Val Jarrett
Click to expand...

Stop acting like a hysterical little girl in the 6th grade school yard. You act as if no President or politician has ever thought that way or said anything like it in an unguarded moment. This is what's wrong with America today.

Gotcha!!!  Please, America needs to grow up.


----------



## MaryL

MisterBeale said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people attacked Pearl Harbor, we bombed the hell out of them, we didn't over think the issue and worry about stigmas or blowback, let alone worry about a anti Japanese backlash.  It's  called living in the moment, it is hard. And it has negative consequences. But at least we aren't crashing planes into buildings and putting people in ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I stated in post #8, folks just need to realize they are being yanked around.
> 
> *Pearl Harbour memo shows US warned of Japanese attack *
> * On the 70th anniversary of Pearl Harbour, the attack that propelled America into the Second World War, a declassified memo shows that Japanese surprise attack was expected. *
> Pearl Harbour memo shows US warned of Japanese attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR expected it, and he wanted it.
> 
> Just like the neocons expect and desired a new Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary or an establishment Republican is elected, expect a new and devastating terror attack to occur and expect for it to be blamed on radical Islamic Terror.
> 
> Plan for it, count on it, expect it.
Click to expand...

 Everyone has 2O/20 vision in hindsight, ya know, It's our fault we deserved? Is that what you are saying?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

MaryL said:


> Everyone has 2O/20 vision in hindsight, ya know, It's our fault we deserved? Is that what you are saying?



This is truly a strange place.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you say it that way, yeah, so the Obama Administration was saying that only SOME of our Veterans were potential right-wing extremists
> 
> 
> 
> You have a difficult time with that concept? Adoration of veterans is a very curious thing. They are human, and they are as prone to extremism as anyone else. Maybe more so in many cases. Just listen to how some active military speak, and then imagine when they have no fear of being disciplined. They are human and just as prone to hatred, fear, ignorance, loathing and extremism as everyone else.
> 
> get over it
Click to expand...







I see... It's alright to paint veterans with a broad brush but it's politically incorrect to paint Islam with that same broad brush.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Explains His Remark About Punishing "Enemies" - CBS News  ha! I am right and CF is wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a bookie in the country that would take that bet.
> 
> Obama called Republicans "the enemy"
> 
> His Boss said something similar, "“After we win this election, it’s our turn.  Payback time.  Everyone not with us is against us and they better be ready because we don’t forget. The ones who helped us will be rewarded, the ones who opposed us will get what they deserve. There is going to be hell to pay."  - Val Jarrett
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop acting like a hysterical little girl in the 6th grade school yard. You act as if no President or politician has ever thought that way or said anything like it in an unguarded moment. This is what's wrong with America today.
> 
> Gotcha!!!  Please, America needs to grow up.
Click to expand...


The thing about you Obama-roids is you're all completely clueless, gutless and nutless. Obama is the first fucking scumbag in my lifetime to publicly and openly call the opposing party, "the enemy" and you're too much of a pussy and an Obama Fluffer to call him on it.

Kindly go fuck yourself


----------



## MisterBeale

MaryL said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When people attacked Pearl Harbor, we bombed the hell out of them, we didn't over think the issue and worry about stigmas or blowback, let alone worry about a anti Japanese backlash.  It's  called living in the moment, it is hard. And it has negative consequences. But at least we aren't crashing planes into buildings and putting people in ovens.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I stated in post #8, folks just need to realize they are being yanked around.
> 
> *Pearl Harbour memo shows US warned of Japanese attack *
> * On the 70th anniversary of Pearl Harbour, the attack that propelled America into the Second World War, a declassified memo shows that Japanese surprise attack was expected. *
> Pearl Harbour memo shows US warned of Japanese attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR expected it, and he wanted it.
> 
> Just like the neocons expect and desired a new Pearl Harbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Hillary or an establishment Republican is elected, expect a new and devastating terror attack to occur and expect for it to be blamed on radical Islamic Terror.
> 
> Plan for it, count on it, expect it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Everyone has 2O/20 vision in hindsight, ya know, It's our fault we deserved? Is that what you are saying?
Click to expand...

It's not 20/20 hindsight if you know it's coming.

FDR knew that Pearl Harbor was going to be attacked.  Why do you think not a single Carrier was there that day?

After studying the American and British cryptography, and examining the diplomatic exchanges, it's clear the game was set up.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Damaged Eagle said:


> I see... It's alright to paint veterans with a broad brush but it's politically incorrect to paint Islam with that same broad brush.


Stating veterans are like everyone else is painting them with a broad brush? Well I guess so, if that brush happens to be reality


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> The thing about you Obama-roids is you're all completely clueless, gutless and nutless. Obama is the first fucking scumbag in my lifetime to publicly and openly call the opposing party, "the enemy" and you're too much of a pussy and an Obama Fluffer to call him on it.
> 
> Kindly go fuck yourself


Really? So he misspeaks and you take it to the bank? I bet you believe Obama doesn't know there are only 50 states, and not 57 states?


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see... It's alright to paint veterans with a broad brush but it's politically incorrect to paint Islam with that same broad brush.
> 
> 
> 
> Stating veterans are like everyone else is painting them with a broad brush? Well I guess so, if that brush happens to be reality
Click to expand...






Then you shouldn't be bothered when Islam is painted with a broad brush considering that most of the terrorist attacks are preformed by their radical components.

After all war and aggression over our differences is part of our human nature/condition.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie so?
Click to expand...


  You've just marked yourself as a partisan hack or woefully misinformed.
Either spells your attempt at journalism to be doomed....unless you want to write for the HuffingPaintPost.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, according to the Obama Administration your Veteran status makes you a potential "right wing extremist" Now, we both know your real story and can laugh at this, but that doesn't take away from Obama trying to divide us, even labeling Republicans, "the enemy"
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you lie so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've just marked yourself as a partisan hack or woefully misinformed.
> Either spells your attempt at journalism to be doomed....unless you want to write for the HuffingPaintPost.
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## JakeStarkey

Martin Eden Mercury wrapped up the far right crap here and tossed it in the garbage.  The far right have been calling their opponents "enemies" forever, and they cry like babies because they think someone has called them "enemies."


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Martin Eden Mercury wrapped up the far right crap here and tossed it in the garbage.  The far right have been calling their opponents "enemies" forever, and they cry like babies because they think someone has called them "enemies."



Marty is an Obama Fluffer, that's all you need to know about him


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing about you Obama-roids is you're all completely clueless, gutless and nutless. Obama is the first fucking scumbag in my lifetime to publicly and openly call the opposing party, "the enemy" and you're too much of a pussy and an Obama Fluffer to call him on it.
> 
> Kindly go fuck yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So he misspeaks and you take it to the bank? I bet you believe Obama doesn't know there are only 50 states, and not 57 states?
Click to expand...


Obama spent most of his Presidency misspeaking


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Obama is either a moron or he "misspoke" about:


number of states in the USA
Age of the USA
Our holidays
Corpse men
called Rebpulicans "the enemy"
Called Veterans "right wing extremists"
our legal system, he was unfamiliar with Judicial Review
I'm thinking moron covers it


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury wrapped up the far right crap here and tossed it in the garbage.  The far right have been calling their opponents "enemies" forever, and they cry like babies because they think someone has called them "enemies."
> 
> 
> 
> Marty is an Obama Fluffer, that's all you need to know about him
Click to expand...

Frank, you are one of the biggest homer fluffers on the Board.  Your out of context comments directly above proves it.

You cry when you get dealt with as you deal with others.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Damaged Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see... It's alright to paint veterans with a broad brush but it's politically incorrect to paint Islam with that same broad brush.
> 
> 
> 
> Stating veterans are like everyone else is painting them with a broad brush? Well I guess so, if that brush happens to be reality
Click to expand...


This is what posts Op-ed for USMB. Unfuckingreal


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Eden Mercury wrapped up the far right crap here and tossed it in the garbage.  The far right have been calling their opponents "enemies" forever, and they cry like babies because they think someone has called them "enemies."
> 
> 
> 
> Marty is an Obama Fluffer, that's all you need to know about him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frank, you are one of the biggest homer fluffers on the Board.  Your out of context comments directly above proves it.
> 
> You cry when you get dealt with as you deal with others.
Click to expand...


Jake, Jake, Jake. I know what's got you upset. Before Marty joined you were always the first to defend Obama, now you're conserved you've been surpassed.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Frank, you only upset yourself.  What is *conserved*?  You are simply unhappy your world is passing you by, and the world of our youth is now gone.  It is always thus.  And you are upset.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

CrusaderFrank said:


> This is what posts Op-ed for USMB. Unfuckingreal


Mr Frank, I have resisted the temptation for quite some time, but I must ask you --- could you even pass muster to be accepted as an op-ed writer on usmb, or anywhere else for that matter?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what posts Op-ed for USMB. Unfuckingreal
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Frank, I have resisted the temptation for quite some time, but I must ask you --- could you even pass muster to be accepted as an op-ed writer on usmb, or anywhere else for that matter?
Click to expand...


I've had many, many letters to the Editor published in major NY Newspapers. My wife once made a booklet of them and gave it to me for a Christmas present.  I've had parts of my call to famous talk radio hosts used as their commercials.

You think you're special because the new Management at USMB thinks your unAmerican, anti-American degenerate scumbag ramblings should be highlighted?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Then, Frank, you need to stand up as a real writer of note instead of ths stuff you throw up.

I want to see if you have solid merit for how you believe.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

JakeStarkey said:


> Then, Frank, you need to stand up as a real writer of note instead of ths stuff you throw up.
> 
> I want to see if you have solid merit for how you believe.


CrusaderFrank I second the motion. I believe it would a great thing to have such a self-esteemed writer of Frank's caliber on board.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> Then, Frank, you need to stand up as a real writer of note instead of ths stuff you throw up.
> 
> I want to see if you have solid merit for how you believe.



Jake, I throw up better stuff than any of your Media Matter friends


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Frank, you need to stand up as a real writer of note instead of ths stuff you throw up.
> 
> I want to see if you have solid merit for how you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, I throw up better stuff than any of your Media Matter friends
Click to expand...

Never, ever.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Frank, you need to stand up as a real writer of note instead of ths stuff you throw up.
> 
> I want to see if you have solid merit for how you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, I throw up better stuff than any of your Media Matter friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, ever.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Jake. On a daily basis too.


----------



## JakeStarkey

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Frank, you need to stand up as a real writer of note instead of ths stuff you throw up.
> 
> I want to see if you have solid merit for how you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, I throw up better stuff than any of your Media Matter friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Jake. On a daily basis too.
Click to expand...

Nope, never ever.  You merely spout out and then pout.

But other than diming each other, I would really like to see an Op Ed that you have written.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JakeStarkey said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then, Frank, you need to stand up as a real writer of note instead of ths stuff you throw up.
> 
> I want to see if you have solid merit for how you believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake, I throw up better stuff than any of your Media Matter friends
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never, ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Jake. On a daily basis too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, never ever.  You merely spout out and then pout.
> 
> But other than diming each other, I would really like to see an Op Ed that you have written.
Click to expand...


Yeah, maybe posthumously.  

It would be the easiest thing to find my real name and identity with even one of them


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

JakeStarkey said:


> Then, Frank, you need to stand up as a real writer of note instead of ths stuff you throw up.
> 
> I want to see if you have solid merit for how you believe.


Is there a thread asking Frank, to stand up as a real writer of note?


----------



## JakeStarkey

He suggests that he writes elsewhere under his real name.

Perhaps, perhaps not.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

JakeStarkey said:


> He suggests that he writes elsewhere under his real name.
> 
> Perhaps, perhaps not.


CrusaderFrank's real name being _Hieronymus Karl Friedrich, Freiherr von Münchhausen_, I've read some of his stuff. Fabulous stuff. 

I believe CF should have signed up under the screen name of _Baron von Frank_.

_*The Complex Question*: The fallacy of demanding a direct answer to a question that cannot be answered without first analyzing or challenging the basis of the question itself. E.g., "Just answer me 'yes' or 'no':  Did you think you could get away with plagiarism and not suffer the consequences?" Or, "Why did you rob that bank?" Also applies to situations where one is forced to either accept or reject complex standpoints or propositions containing both acceptable and unacceptable parts. A corruption of the argument from logos. A counterpart of Either/Or Reasoning._
_Master List of Logical Fallacies_​


----------



## Picaro

A timely message written by one of our most prominent Founders is appropriate at the moment:

*Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816

.. followed by this dead on accurate observation of PC Nazism and the politics of mindless self-indulgence, be it left or right wing lunacy:

*"NAMBLA" logic - an extreme absolutist position which demands that for logical consistencies sake that certain gross crimes be allowed, in order that no one might feel restrained.*-Stirling S. Newberry


----------



## Picaro

As for selectively citing history for propaganda and spin purposes, it is necessary to indulge in lying by omission in order to paint one side as somehow more evil than the other. This writer has an excellent point re revising history to suit a point of view over just accuracy and factual recording:

Pre-colonial era was no democratic paradise, our histories are records of brutal tyranny



> Uhuru’s narrative was a rehearsal of the official view of African history crafted by nationalism. According to this rendition, the pre-colonial era was a democratic paradise where various African communities lived harmoniously with each other, a state of affairs that was disrupted by an oppressive colonial occupation. After the defeat of colonialism, the story goes, Africa reclaimed its democratic traditions.
> 
> This idealistic retelling of African history is now official, documented in school history books and rehearsed during the marking of national days. The truth, however, is a lot more inconvenient for both our cultural nationalists and those who hold power, for the common denominator in all three historical eras — pre-colonial, colonial and post-colonial — is brutal tyranny.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Picaro said:


> A timely message written by one of our most prominent Founders is appropriate at the moment:
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> .. followed by this dead on accurate observation of PC Nazism and the politics of mindless self-indulgence, be it left or right wing lunacy:


 the source of the Jefferson quote -- too bad it does not support what you think he is talking about


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Picaro said:


> As for selectively citing history for propaganda and spin purposes, it is necessary to indulge in lying by omission in order to paint one side as somehow more evil than the other. This writer has an excellent point re revising history to suit a point of view over just accuracy and factual recording:
> 
> Pre-colonial era was no democratic paradise, our histories are records of brutal tyranny


What is amusing about this one is, the pre colonial and post colonial eras never sought to be democratic, so calling them non democratic amounts to what?


----------



## Picaro

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A timely message written by one of our most prominent Founders is appropriate at the moment:
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> .. followed by this dead on accurate observation of PC Nazism and the politics of mindless self-indulgence, be it left or right wing lunacy:
> 
> 
> 
> the source of the Jefferson quote -- too bad it does not support what you think he is talking about
Click to expand...


Actually it does; he's citing the general principle behind his thoughts on that particular issue. That general principle is one followed by virtually every culture and society in history in one form or another, i.e. he's stating the obvious. I say 'virtually' on the remote chance there might be one somewhere who didn't follow that principle I'm not aware of.


----------



## Picaro

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for selectively citing history for propaganda and spin purposes, it is necessary to indulge in lying by omission in order to paint one side as somehow more evil than the other. This writer has an excellent point re revising history to suit a point of view over just accuracy and factual recording:
> 
> Pre-colonial era was no democratic paradise, our histories are records of brutal tyranny
> 
> 
> 
> What is amusing about this one is, the pre colonial and post colonial eras never sought to be democratic, so calling them non democratic amounts to what?
Click to expand...


Maybe reading the article linked to would help you understand what he is talking about. Most modern dictatorships will claim they are 'democratic' and paint a rosey history for whatever reason, propaganda mostly. It's not like the U.S.'s Democratic Party is going to change their Party name to something far more accurate and descriptive of their current ideology held since the early 1980's, like Racist Neo-Fascist Vermin Party or anything, for instance.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Picaro said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> A timely message written by one of our most prominent Founders is appropriate at the moment:
> 
> *Every society has a right to fix the fundamental principles of its association, and to say to all individuals, that if they contemplate pursuits beyond the limits of these principles and involving dangers which the society chooses to avoid, they must go somewhere else for their exercise; that we want no citizens, and still less ephemeral and pseudo-citizens, on such terms. We may exclude them from our territory, as we do persons infected with disease.*
> Thomas Jefferson to William H. Crawford, 1816
> 
> .. followed by this dead on accurate observation of PC Nazism and the politics of mindless self-indulgence, be it left or right wing lunacy:
> 
> 
> 
> the source of the Jefferson quote -- too bad it does not support what you think he is talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it does; he's citing the general principle behind his thoughts on that particular issue. That general principle is one followed by virtually every culture and society in history in one form or another, i.e. he's stating the obvious. I say 'virtually' on the remote chance there might be one somewhere who didn't follow that principle I'm not aware of.
Click to expand...

Did you follow the link provided? It has the quote in the full context of the letter. Jefferson is citing a principle, that I am unsure you are. You are using a quote in the way Trump has used quotes, when he was quoting Neo Nazis or White Supremacists. 

Jefferson is always speaking to the agricultural society that is slowly disappearing. Jefferson is usually as out of touch with reality as most who would quote him -- even, ans especially those who would quote him out of context. 

But if you want to continue, you Picaro wrote "his thoughts on that particular issue"  so I would ask, what exactly do you believe the 'particular issue' was, that Jefferson was discussing?


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Picaro said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for selectively citing history for propaganda and spin purposes, it is necessary to indulge in lying by omission in order to paint one side as somehow more evil than the other. This writer has an excellent point re revising history to suit a point of view over just accuracy and factual recording:
> 
> Pre-colonial era was no democratic paradise, our histories are records of brutal tyranny
> 
> 
> 
> What is amusing about this one is, the pre colonial and post colonial eras never sought to be democratic, so calling them non democratic amounts to what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe reading the article linked to would help you understand what he is talking about. Most modern dictatorships will claim they are 'democratic' and paint a rosey history for whatever reason, propaganda mostly. It's not like the U.S.'s Democratic Party is going to change their Party name to something far more accurate and descriptive of their current ideology held since the early 1980's, like Racist Neo-Fascist Vermin Party or anything, for instance.
Click to expand...

Rather than read the linked to article, I asked you to read about the principle and particular issue you claim Jefferson was writing about. As I wrote in my previous post, if you want to continue this conversation I ask "what exactly do you believe the 'particular issue' was, that Jefferson was discussing?"


----------



## Picaro

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Did you follow the link provided? It has the quote in the full context of the letter. Jefferson is citing a principle, that I am unsure you are. You are using a quote in the way Trump has used quotes, when he was quoting Neo Nazis or White Supremacists.



Don't need to follow the link, I've  had the collection of Jefferson's letters on bookshelf, for the last three decades. Don't need some Two Minute Google Scholar to pretend to school me on Jefferson, bu thanks for your amateurish 'concern'. The fact you're unsure' about it even with it right in front of you tells me you either can't read well or just don't like the quote, nothing that need interest me, since it just makes you look more and more foolish in your attempt being 'clever' and failing.



> Jefferson is always speaking to the agricultural society that is slowly disappearing. Jefferson is usually as out of touch with reality as most who would quote him -- even, ans especially those who would quote him out of context.



You don't understand context, or Jefferson for that matter. I'm well aware of Jefferson's being influenced by Bolingbrokism, but that's nothing you would know about, so no point in you trying to fake it for us.



> But if you want to continue, you Picaro wrote "his thoughts on that particular issue"  so I would ask, what exactly do you believe the 'particular issue' was, that Jefferson was discussing?



lol you didn't read your own link, and now you've boxed yourself in. You're done, and just playing 'I Touched You Last!!!' now. I answered your question correctly and accurately a long time ago. Whether you're happy with it or not is of no concern. Keep looking silly, as it seems to be all you can do.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Picaro said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you follow the link provided? It has the quote in the full context of the letter. Jefferson is citing a principle, that I am unsure you are. You are using a quote in the way Trump has used quotes, when he was quoting Neo Nazis or White Supremacists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to follow the link, I've  had the collection of Jefferson's letters on bookshelf, for the last three decades. Don't need some Two Minute Google Scholar to pretend to school me on Jefferson, bu thanks for your amateurish 'concern'. The fact you're unsure' about it even with it right in front of you tells me you either can't read well or just don't like the quote, nothing that need interest me, since it just makes you look more and more foolish in your attempt being 'clever' and failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson is always speaking to the agricultural society that is slowly disappearing. Jefferson is usually as out of touch with reality as most who would quote him -- even, ans especially those who would quote him out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't understand context, or Jefferson for that matter. I'm well aware of Jefferson's being influenced by Bolingbrokism, but that's nothing you would know about, so no point in you trying to fake it for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you want to continue, you Picaro wrote "his thoughts on that particular issue"  so I would ask, *what exactly do you believe* the 'particular issue' was, that Jefferson was discussing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol you didn't read your own link, and now you've boxed yourself in. You're done, and just playing 'I Touched You Last!!!' now. I answered your question correctly and accurately a long time ago. Whether you're happy with it or not is of no concern. Keep looking silly, as it seems to be all you can do.
Click to expand...




> Rather than read the linked to article, I asked you to read about the principle and particular issue you claim Jefferson was writing about. As I wrote in my previous post, if you want to continue this conversation I ask "what exactly do you believe the 'particular issue' was, that Jefferson was discussing?"


Where do you people come from? Is there a web site or club you all meet at?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

_That’s why we have to reject any attempt to stigmatize Muslim-Americans, and their enormous contributions to our country and our way of life...Such attempts are contrary to our character, to our values, and to our history as a nation built around the idea of religious freedom. It’s also counterproductive...It plays right into the hands of terrorists who want to turn us against one another. _

The president is, of course, correct – and those with an unwarranted animosity toward Muslims are wrong.


----------



## Maggdy

In my opinion it is possible: the problem occurs if a limited authoritarian fanatics gets the right to write laws for the whole country.

Just one example, Hungary's prime minister and some of his ideas, this is do reflect his simple and limited world of thought.

Prime Minister Viktor Orbán’s Interview with BILD Zeitung (Germany)

BILD: 
"Does one of the dangers you are warning about include “Islamisation”?"

PM of Hungary, Viktor Orbán: 
"I personally have great respect for Islam. Without Islamic philosophy, part of the world would have fallen prey to barbarism centuries ago. But once again, we mustn’t fool ourselves: immigration would lead to a majority Muslim population in Europe within the foreseeable future. If Europe allows cultures to compete, then the Christians will find themselves on the losing side. These are facts. The only way out for those who want to preserve Europe as a Christian culture is not to allow more and more Muslims into Europe. But this is something that Europe’s leading politicians are unwilling to talk about."

Or one other:
http://www.kormany.hu/en/the-prime-...a-global-mass-migration-to-change-our-country

Mr. Orbán told them: "You are the defenders of our culture, lifestyle and sovereignty”. 


My questions:
Really? The culture need with gun to protect? What the term "attack" explanation? Acceptable that, they with weapons threaten the unarmed and starving poor people?


----------



## Picaro

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _That’s why we have to reject any attempt to stigmatize Muslim-Americans, and their enormous contributions to our country and our way of life...Such attempts are contrary to our character, to our values, and to our history as a nation built around the idea of religious freedom. It’s also counterproductive...It plays right into the hands of terrorists who want to turn us against one another. _
> 
> The president is, of course, correct – and those with an unwarranted animosity toward Muslims are wrong.



Fortunately there isn't hardly any 'unwarranted animosity' toward Islam; it's history is clear and obvious. Sane people don't worry about offending terrorists, any more than we should have worried about making Hitler and his Nazis or the Japanese 'angry with us and playing into their hands'. It's a ridiculous and idiotic premise, made by a 'President' who just agreed to nuclear  arm a nation of insane Mullahs who routinely announce they are going to commit genocide aganst one of our allies.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Picaro said:


> Fortunately *there isn't hardly any* 'unwarranted animosity' toward Islam; it's history is clear and obvious. Sane people don't worry about offending terrorists, any more than we should have worried about making Hitler and his Nazis or the Japanese 'angry with us and playing into their hands'. It's a ridiculous and idiotic premise, made by a 'President' who just agreed to nuclear  arm a nation of insane Mullahs who routinely announce they are going to commit genocide aganst[_sic_] one of our allies.



This post infers Islam equals terrorism. The _Broad Brush Art Class_ is hereby canceled.

remedial *reedin' n ritin' 101* is meeting down the hall


----------



## Katzndogz

Throughout Europe Islam equals terrorism.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury

Tipsycatlover said:


> Throughout Europe Islam equals terrorism.


How many Muslims live in Europe? How long have they lived there?


----------

